# The Boat House - April 2016



## The_Derp_Lane (Apr 16, 2016)

My most recent explore. 

Here's my take of the Boat / Sunset house. An unusual, dark but an interesting house, half refurbished and cleared. Not much history is gathered up here. It was lived in fairly recently until now. 

The out-sheds and basement have quite a bit to offer. Definitely worth the effort. 





[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]Sunset House by dauntless - UE, on Flickr[/IMG]

Thanks for looking.


----------



## tazong (Apr 17, 2016)

I think yourself and rubex have captured this place very well and both in you own unique ways.
Thats the best compliment i can give.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 17, 2016)

This house is in not too bad condition. The ornate fireplaces are still intact. Nice paneling on the doors, although some are painted.


----------



## smiler (Apr 17, 2016)

I liked that place Dauntless, great pics, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 17, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan;325533 Nice paneling on the doors said:


> Sadly a place that has obviously severely suffered in the hands of 60's/70's DIYer's, the upper floor doors are obviously in period, which is more than can be said about the ground floor items. When this place was built, all the interior doors would have been painted a single overall colour - creams, pale greens or browns being favourites. The pure whites of today were unknown as the base media tended to tint all but the most expensive white pigments. Before the advent of 'strip off', if one wanted a wood effect on your door etc, you employed a very skilled (if you wanted a good representation) decorator - who used a product called scrumble and a large bird's tail feather to 'grain' the wood work. During my boyhood the more skilful at graining a decorator was, the more money he could charge. The modern equivalent I suppose are the very skilled set painters - they can transform a plywood and chipboard cylinder into an exact replica of a polished marble column from Rome BC.
> 
> Scrumble is a thick, creamy - brown slow drying oil bound paint, which is applied over a lightish brown base coat. The fully base coat painted surface is allowed to 'dry off' a little bit, then the decorator uses the tail feather to 'draw' a grain effect in the top coat. Get the drying process just right and the scrumble is removed and the base coat exposed as a browny grain effect. A coat of varnish was sometimes then applied.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 17, 2016)

Cant see the photos?


----------



## Rubex (Apr 17, 2016)

I love your take on this place Dauntless, nice one


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Apr 17, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Cant see the photos?



You mean on Flickr or on here?


----------



## krela (Apr 17, 2016)

dauntless - UE said:


> You mean on Flickr or on here?



They all say photo not available on here.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Apr 17, 2016)

krela said:


> They all say photo not available on here.



Oh okay, thank you. It should work now.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 18, 2016)

Your photos are showing on your Flicker page but not on this thread. They were here last night.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 6, 2016)

They all work, I reuploaded everything on here.


----------



## TheNarrator (May 6, 2016)

Nice post Dauntless, your photos are all working at last! Sorry to hear your edit reasons, hope everything is OK now.


----------



## DaleDave (May 14, 2016)

That sink is crazy! Great photos - thanks.


----------

